# Question about resonator removal 05 goat....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a 05 A4 goat and was thinking about removing the resonator. So is the resonator the thing that looks like a muffler and its in the middle of the whole exhaust setup right? The muflers are in the back where the tips are at right?

If so do i just go to muffler shop and have them remove the resonator and custom put an x or h pipe piping?

What will the difference in the x vs h sound? Thanks.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

X pipe is supposed to have a more "European car" sound, so they say. Hpipe is supposed to have more throaty hot rod sound. I have an hpipe and it sounds somewhere in between those two. Basically they are just two different versions of the same thing.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Just took mine to the shop yesterday replaced with an H-pipe. Its was a whopping $56 and about 45 minutes to do it. Made the cabin somewhat quieter because the crossover is further down, but it definitely growls now.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

BWinc said:


> Just took mine to the shop yesterday replaced with an H-pipe. Its was a whopping $56 and about 45 minutes to do it. Made the cabin somewhat quieter because the crossover is further down, but it definitely growls now.


So does it sound throaty? Why is the crossover meaning the h-pipe right? further down? I thought its at the same location where that middle muffler looking thing " Resonator" was at same location right?


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok a new question...... I was thinking about going to a muffler shop tommorow and asking them about removing the resonator and putting up a h pipe.

So how does it work, they are going to cut off the middle res, then they ahve to custom from scratch make a h-pipe right? Now what size tubing of the h pipe do they make 2 1/2 ? please give me some knowledge so when I go to talk to them thanks.


Another question I know someone that has a brand new stolen h-pipe that he bought for his 2004 gto but never used it, are the h pipes all the same for the 05 06 gto's too? One end of the pipe is bare thats the side where a shop needs to weld onto stock 05 exhaust right?

Ok I found these on ebay universal and I just need to take them to a shop and have them do the labor what you guys think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok I keep reading that x pipe supposely gives more higher end horse power, while h pipe gives low end torque. Now im happy with my stock 05 power so by removing the stock resonator the power is not going to get worst right? I meight if worst comes to worst where I dont get any more powe than having the stock res on I'll be choosing either one for the way it sounds right? Thanks


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Its almost purely a sound upgrade. Hpipe give it a throaty sound, but depends on your mufflers, headers, etc. I bought a prefab hpipe fropm wretched motorsports which had the flange on it already so it bolted up to one end and then got welded on the other end. It gives you more volume, different sound and more deaccel "popping"especially if you have an m6. Its a nice upgrade but doesnt really change anything powerwise. It goes right where the old resonator gets chopped out, real easy and quick for any good muffler guy even if he makes you one.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It is all for sound. There is small, of any, power differences.

H pipe = old school deep muscle sound
X pipe = newer Corvette sound


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

pctek said:


> So does it sound throaty? Why is the crossover meaning the h-pipe right? further down? I thought its at the same location where that middle muffler looking thing " Resonator" was at same location right?


Yes, throatier, more of a 60s sound like jpalamar says. I didn't buy a bolt on like a Stolen Fox but had the muffler shop fabricate the piece. Here's how it looks. Bad angled shot, but it was taken quickly as an afterthought before they dropped the lift.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok today I went to a muffler shop and he had a magnaflow x pipe there already used and they charged me 80 bucks to installed it in place of stock resonator 05 goat.

My goat is all stock including the exhaust and the x pipe did give it more sound. Not really from just idle but after the idle and on, theres a difference. I'l take a picture and post here for you guys think about the install....... Thanks


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

A question a little forward towards the engine theres the front driveshaft rubber coupler donut looking thing, I notice its close the the exhaust pipe this is normal for our cars right?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

fo rizz? pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> fo rizz? pics or it didn't happen.


hehe sorry i dont get what your saying?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Picture of the coupler you're talking about.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Just want to see a picture for reference, maybe something is damaged or out of place?


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Just want to see a picture for reference, maybe something is damaged or out of place?


I'll try a picture tommrow, but in the mean time if you look under car basically from the drivers door straight underneath and look in the middle of car where the exhaust pipe and driveshaft is. Right at the end of the tranny yoke I think thats what they call it, where the driveshaft connects to theres a u joint or actaully its called a rubber driveshaft coupler, but a street name to its called a DONUT, anyways right there the exhasut pipe runs along with it underneath it and its close jsut wondering if it nromal i guess. Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

An X CAN give a small but definite improvement in performance if placed correctly. It works on the same principle as headers. Exhaust gases do not flow in a steady stream but come in pulses as each cylinder valve opens up in turn. With an X done right the pulses interleave. That helps marginally with scavenging and also gives the pulse both pipes for it to exit the car. I laugh at the "exotic sound" tag that's put on the X. My car sounds anything but European but they do sound a little different. An X can slightly quiet the sound too as it does a bit of sound cancellation. It seems a lot of GTO owners like to get parts like cams and exhausts for how they sound. I'm more interested in getting the parts to work together and make power. The sound just happens.

My "Ferrari" with X pipe. . . (BTW this is with 4 mufflers)


----------

